# Plowing a little snow on a small lot, 2003 Ford F250 diesel, 9' BOSS plow , LI NY No



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

It won't snow and my boredom led me to edit this 19 minute video down to 11. I feel like Allen in "The Other Guys". Enjoy it or don't son

clearing a small church lot where I park my dump truck. 3" of wet concrete snow. Filmed with my gopro on suction cup mount on the window.

2003 Ford F250 diesel, 9' BOSS plow , LI NY Nov. 2012


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Good video. I like that view point a lot. That lot is sweet, too.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks man. The go pro with suction cup is a lot o fun. I recenty ran a tough mudder race and filmed the whole thing with a chest mount. Working on editing that. 

The lot is good. I plow free and park the dump and trailer free. Can't beat it. 45 mins to get the plow on, half hour drive over, and 15 mins to plow!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice video, I like the water wave at the end that takes out the garbage canThumbs Up


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Haha i was waiting for someone to rant on that. Neighbors beware!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Can't watch it on a iPad


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

try it now. took me a half hour but I did it for that sweet plow of yours


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

x2 that is a really good view point! I would love one of these cameras. How far does the mount stick out? I have vent visors, wonder if it would block the view?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

nah, the thing is a beast, you can make it come out about 8". I was going to put it on the mirror or windshield but the stupid cameras dont have a screen on them (so you can see what they are seeing) so in this view it was easiest to take the perspective of the camera. you kind of have to wing filming it, pop it in the computer and hope you caught what you wanted to. I think I'm going to buy the upgraded screen soon.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Looking good, I been thinking about a camera like that. Been looking at the contour too, just afraid of losing it


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

alldayrj;1535020 said:


> It won't snow and my boredom led me to edit this 19 minute video down to 11. I feel like Allen in "The Other Guys". Enjoy it or don't son
> 
> clearing a small church lot where I park my dump truck. 3" of wet concrete snow. Filmed with my gopro on suction cup mount on the window.
> 
> 2003 Ford F250 diesel, 9' BOSS plow , LI NY Nov. 2012


Great video thanks for sharingThumbs Up


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Go Pro's are amazing, just a note, you can buy a LCD "Backpack" that goes on the back so you can see what you filmed, or a wifi one that I believe lets you see what your filming on your smartphone in real time? Not sure on the wifi one.

I love the view, and some good music!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks ken! yours are cool too.

Yea JHALL, appreciate it and I'm trying to weigh the options. dont always have wifi but the resolution is better on my phone etc...

I dont think this view would work well during a storm since the lense doesnt have a defrost or wiper, I will probably have to move it inside to the windshield.

old dog, the suction cup is rated to 200 MPH, not sure about 30 to 0,(curb hit) as this lot was really smooth but after a minute of plowing with one eye on it waiting to fall off, I forgot about it and went on my way.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a mount for mine I put on the dashboard, one of the sticky mounts that came with it. Its secure, the only way to get it off is to aim a hairdryer at it.


----------



## MDLawn (Sep 15, 2008)

GoPro has an app that allows you to see a live shot, although delayed a little, on a smart phone. Get the app if you can, makes it easier. Can't review the movie on the phone but at least you can see what you are shooting.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

MDLawn;1535295 said:


> GoPro has an app that allows you to see a live shot, although delayed a little, on a smart phone. Get the app if you can, makes it easier. Can't review the movie on the phone but at least you can see what you are shooting.


I believe that app is only for the latest go pro, not the older models?


----------



## MDLawn (Sep 15, 2008)

MatthewG;1535482 said:


> I believe that app is only for the latest go pro, not the older models?


HERO2 and up yes.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I believe mine is the hero 2. I'll have to check


----------



## MDLawn (Sep 15, 2008)

Yea well worth it. It's kind of a pain to set up but I'm sure you'll figure it out. It's nice though. You'll need the wifi bac pac too!!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I use the Oregon Scientific ATC9 Waterproof to 60 feet, 1080p 32 gig card. stills and video


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Great video.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Nice video.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

video wont work for me?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Appreciate the comments guys

It just worked for me on my phone. Initially it was giving me some trouble because of the music but i think its been straightened out


----------



## willshome (Mar 5, 2012)

1olddogtwo;1535158 said:


> just afraid of losing it


I would put a string around it and tie it to something just to be safe


----------



## MDLawn (Sep 15, 2008)

willshome;1557126 said:


> I would put a string around it and tie it to something just to be safe


I did that when I videoed my undercarriage while driving. If it let go under my duals I think it would be toast!!


----------

